
FastSpark: A Simple Spark Rewrite in Rust - minraws
https://medium.com/@rajasekar3eg/fastspark-a-new-fast-native-implementation-of-spark-from-scratch-368373a29a5c
======
minraws
PS: I am not involved in the project or have much knowledge of it, just wanted
to share something intriguing I came across.

